# Weed identification help for a newbie.



## Bermuda_Nate (Apr 30, 2020)

So this was not present last year just started showing up within the last few weeks. What is this and what do I use to kill it?




Thanks in advance.


----------



## Leo (May 4, 2020)

Lawn burweed and chickweed? Just my guess.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

1st photo is Carolina Geranium
2nd photo is Lespedeza

I'm 95% positive on the ID, if I had a closer clearer look of the leaf I could be more positive.


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

I started to write that 2-4-D will eradicate these for you, but then I noticed you have Bermuda grass. It's sensitive to 2-4-D so I'm not sure, maybe someone with warm season grasses/Bermuda grass can help with a herbicide?


----------

